# [SOLVED] Printer HP k550 Prints only half page



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2007)

I have HP OfficeJet Pro K550 color printer which feeds several pages at a time, then prints less than a full page. Can I fix this, or do I need to get it to a repair facility?


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Printer HP k550 Prints only half page*

Hello,

This seems to be a very common problem with this specific HP printer. There seems to be a firmware update that will help with the feed problems; though I have to admit, I'm not sure how that is possible since the printer itself seems to have a poorly designed paper feed system in itself.

Have a look here:

http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1259421460387+28353475&threadId=1007864

I also just reviewed the HP note on this problem & it really doesn't help either. It's the basic stuff, such as fan the paper out, make sure the markings are aligned on the tray, make sure the tray is not too full, and "gently" reinsert the tray.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Printer HP k550 Prints only half page*

:wave:This fixed the problem! Thanks.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Printer HP k550 Prints only half page*

You are very welcome!

Please mark this thread as SOLVED by using the THREAD TOOLS!

Thank you!


----------

